# Facebook & notifications push (iPad)



## yulbrinner (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment acheté un iPad (le dernier en date) et il tourne sous iOS 6.0.1.


C'est un super outil mais j'ai encore quelques réglages à effectuer avant qu'il soit intégralement productif.


Un des exemples les plus flagrant est le réglage des notifications push de l'app Facebook : j'ai parcouru pas mal de forums mais sans succès. Je m'explique, lorsque je reçois un message ou une notification j'ai le petit badge rouge sur l'icône de l'app mais lorsque je suis autre part que sur l'écran d'accueil, je ne reçois pas de notifications type alerte ou bannière. J'ai tenté de régler mes notifications via les réglages et Facebook mais rien y fait.


Par ailleurs pas mal de mes applications (news, Twitter, etc.) m'ont demandé si je voulais recevoir des notifications push, j'ai toujours mis oui mais je n'ai jamais reçu aucune d'entre elles pour le moment.


Merci de m'éclairer à ce sujet.


Bonne journée !


----------



## yulbrinner (18 Novembre 2012)

J'ai avancé dans mon problème ! J'ai supprimé mon compte Facebook dans préférences>Facebook et depuis j'ai les notifications.

Néanmoins je voudrais savoir pourquoi et j'aimerais savoir ce qu'apporte le fait de rentrer ses informations de connexion dans les préférences de l'iPad ? (Tout comme Twitter)

Édit : fausse joie je ne les reçois plus, j'en ai juste reçu 2 d'affilée puis plus rien.


----------



## kenamon (28 Novembre 2012)

Je sais dans le même cas que toi mais avec Twitter. As tu trouvé une solution ?


----------

